# Puzzles: Easiest to Hardest to learn?



## firefox109 (Aug 22, 2009)

What puzzles are the easiest to hardest to learn for me?

I can solve:
megaminx
3x3x3
4x4x4

and can you rate it on a scale 1-10?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 22, 2009)

Do you mean from scratch, or with already having cube knowledge?
If you start out, a 7x7 would be the hardest, but if you've worked with small and bigcubes before, sq1 would be the hardest, or something like a gigaminx.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Aug 22, 2009)

Easiest would probably be a 2x2x2.
If you think about it, It's just the corners of a 3x3x3.
On a scale of 1 - 10, I'd rate it 1.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 22, 2009)

Square 1 is toughest

Cubes 5x5x5 would be easy and once u get the concepts then nxnxn Cubes become easy.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 22, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> Easiest would probably be a 2x2x2.
> If you think about it, It's just the corners of a 3x3x3.
> On a scale of 1 - 10, I'd rate it 1.



i wouldn't quite call it a 1...if you have never solved a 3x3x3 before, you might not realize that it is just the corners and you can assume all edges and centers are already placed. One might be intimidate by the fact that anytime you turn the cube, you turn 50% of the entire puzzle!


----------



## LNZ (Aug 22, 2009)

Easiest to hardest: (All puzzles that I own)
1x1x1 cube (believe it or not, there are Youtube tutorials on how to solve this cube)
3x6 Whip It (also 5x6 and 6x6 Whip It too)
1x3x3 floppy cube 
2x2x2 cube
Missing Link (easy, this puzzle has parity)
Gripple (easy, this puzzle has parity)
Pyraminx
Foam puzzle game (frame to cube and cube to frame)
3x3x3 cube 
Megaminx
3x3x3 Void cube (3x3x3 with parity)
4x4x4 cube
5x5x5 cube
6x6x6 cube
7x7x7 cube


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 22, 2009)

LNZ said:


> Easiest to hardest: (All puzzles that I own)
> 1x1x1 cube (believe it or not, there are Youtube tutorials on how to solve this cube)
> 3x6 Whip It (also 5x6 and 6x6 Whip It too)
> 1x3x3 floppy cube
> ...



No Rubik's Clock? lol


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 22, 2009)

what about the skewb??


----------



## Carrot (Aug 22, 2009)

Pyraminx is easier too than 2x2x2 O__O I have taught people in how to solve a pyraminx in matter of few minutes... and they had no cubing knowledge


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 22, 2009)

Odder said:


> Pyraminx is easier too than 2x2x2 O__O I have taught people in how to solve a pyraminx in matter of few minutes... and they had no cubing knowledge



agreed. Pyraminx is one of the more intuitive puzzles. I learned it by myself, and my sister got it the fist time she picked it up as well several people WITHOUT me having to show how to do it.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 22, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > Pyraminx is easier too than 2x2x2 O__O I have taught people in how to solve a pyraminx in matter of few minutes... and they had no cubing knowledge
> ...



Agreed. Pyraminx has pretty much 6 movable edges. 2x2 has 4 movable corners. Both make 12 stickers, but the pyraminx can be done much easier intuitively.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 22, 2009)

Easiest : 0x0x0
Easiest that is actually made of some form of matter and is possible to turn: 1x1x2
Hardest: Tony Fishers Rhomball (120 sided)
Hardest that isnt a mod: Dogic or super-square 1


----------



## Cheese_Board (Aug 22, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Hardest: Tony Fishers Rhomball (120 sided



I disagree. A petaminx is much harder.


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hardest: Tony Fishers Rhomball (120 sided
> ...



Not really, it just takes longer. I would have to say the square 1 family


----------



## Cheese_Board (Aug 22, 2009)

V-te said:


> Cheese_Board said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



A petaminx would be harder because the rhomball solves just like an impossiball.


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 22, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Cheese_Board said:
> ...



And a petaminx solves just like a Megaminx. It's just the reduction probably takes a really long time.


----------



## V-te (Aug 22, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Cheese_Board said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



So In conclusion,
Petaminx : longer, but not necessarily harder.
Rhomball: Impossiball method ( I think) 

So then what is the hardest puzzle?


----------



## Cheese_Board (Aug 23, 2009)

Tony fisher's golden cube is fairly difficult.


----------



## panyan (Aug 23, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> once u get the concepts then nxnxn Cubes become easy.



yep, i completely agree, after a 5x5x5, all other big cubes dont provoke thought any more


----------



## Cheese_Board (Aug 23, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Cheese_Board said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



A petaminx only solves like a megaminx *after* reduction. A rhomball does not require reduction. Besides, an impossiball is easier than a megaminx.


----------



## pappas (Aug 23, 2009)

square 1 is hardest


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheese_Board said:
> ...



While reduction of big minxes is long and tedious, I wouldn't go as far as to call it hard.

Anyway, I would say that out of all the puzzles that exist physically that I have tried, it is either the golden cube or the Face Turning Octahedron.


----------



## MultixCubes (May 29, 2015)

0/10-1x1 Cube 
1/10-2x2 Cube
1/10-Pyraminx
2/10-Skewb
3/10-Void Cube !Parity!
4/10-Mirror cube
5,5/10-5x5 Cube
6/10-Square-1
7/10-Gigaminx
7/10-Curvy Copter (with Jumbling)
9/10-10x10 Cube
10/10-Ghost Cube


----------



## penguinz7 (May 29, 2015)

MultixCubes said:


> 0/10-1x1 Cube
> 1/10-2x2 Cube
> 1/10-Pyraminx
> 2/10-Skewb
> ...



Why did you just bump a 6 year old thread? (Also 2x2 is way harder then pyra..)


----------



## SenorJuan (May 29, 2015)

In the 6 years that have elapsed, there should be some new puzzles to include on solver's lists. Maybe it's due a bump?


----------



## Ronxu (May 29, 2015)

MultixCubes said:


> 0/10-1x1 Cube
> 1/10-2x2 Cube
> 1/10-Pyraminx
> 2/10-Skewb
> ...



11/10-Checking the date of the latest post


----------



## G2013 (May 29, 2015)

6 years!!!!! omg!


----------



## newtonbase (May 30, 2015)

Pyraminx is by far the easiest WCA puzzle. Anyone with half a brain can muddle through it. 2x2 is far harder to solve intuitively. However, if you can already solve a 3x3 then it could be the other way around. 

Square 1 is evil. I will only ever learn it if it's the last WCA puzzle I need to complete the set.


----------



## Eduard Khil (May 30, 2015)

For all WCA: Easiest to Hardest,

Pyramix
2x2
Skewb
3x3
Clock?
4x4
5x5
Megamix
6x6
7x7
Square 1


----------



## cashis (May 30, 2015)

Call that a superbump


----------



## biscuit (May 30, 2015)

Eduard Khil said:


> For all WCA: Easiest to Hardest,
> 
> Pyramix
> 2x2
> ...



clock comes before 3x3. It's insanely easy. I think maybe even before 2x2. It is just that easy


----------



## darckhitet (Jun 11, 2015)

I have teached at leasto 10 people to solve the rubiks cube, a friend of mine only needed 1 hour to learn now he is sub 40 lol


----------

